# Batch 8



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I heard chirping under the poultry palace this morning and with some help from the dog I finally managed to retrieve the chick.










It took me a while to figure out where it came from. Turns out it had fallen 8’ from the nestbox, wandered 30’ or so, hopped down the steps and wandered under the barn! Reunited with mother and two siblings (so far).










I’m pretty excited about this batch as the mother is our largest hen, and we could do with some meatier birds and larger eggs.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pics, it's good to hear from you! Hope the family is all doing well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look at her. She's double dog daring you to expose your fingers. 

What PJ said. We miss those that had such a presence on the forum.


----------

